
New leaked images of upcoming Nokia E75 - dell9000
http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2008/11/24/leaked-images-of-upcoming-nokia-e75/
======
markessien
That's one ugly phone. Times are changing, let's hope Nokia does not get stuck
in the past.

------
unalone
Am I missing something? This phone doesn't look particularly attractive.

~~~
arjungmenon
It's got a QWERTY-slider.

 _Features are more important than attractiveness._

~~~
unalone
As in, a phone that slides out to reveal a QWERTY keyboard? Because I've
definitely seen phones with very similar features. If this is at all new then
it's a _very_ incremental change.

 _Features are more important than attractiveness_

First off, there don't seem to be any new features here. That's why I was
curious about its being on Hacker News. Second: there's a counterstatement to
your claim, which goes something like "If they can't make the external nice,
don't trust them with the internals either."

